

Self-Defeating Sentences - joeyespo
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2011/07/23/self-defeating-sentences/

======
foresterh
There are so many t-shirts waiting to be made from this.

------
RexRollman
I loved ready the examples in this article. They put a smile on my face.

